# po'el binyan



## Madeeha719

Hello

Does the po'el binyan actually exist in modern (or even classical) Hebrew? Maybe they're just actually qal active participles. For example, הוא כותב could simply be a participle rather than a po'el verb. Are there any examples of clearly po'el verbs?

Thank you


----------



## Ali Smith

Here is a clear instance of the Poel binyan:

עַד־אָ֤נָה ׀ תְּה֥וֹתְת֣וּ עַל־אִישׁ֮
  תְּרָצְּח֢וּ כֻ֫לְּכֶ֥ם
    כְּקִ֥יר נָט֑וּי
    גָּ֝דֵ֗ר הַדְּחוּיָֽה׃
(תהלים סב ד)

תְּרָצְּח֢וּ seems to be a Poel verb. Regardless of what binyan it's from, it certainly isn't a participle.


----------



## amikama

Madeeha719 said:


> Maybe they're just actually qal active participles.


This. 

Po'el isn't a binyan by itself.


----------



## Ali Smith

Then how would you explain תְּרָצְּח֢וּ in the verse I quoted above and יוֹדַ֔עְתִּי in

וַיֹּ֨אמֶר דָּוִ֜ד לַאֲחִימֶ֣לֶךְ הַכֹּהֵ֗ן הַמֶּ֘לֶךְ֮ צִוַּ֣נִי דָבָר֒ וַיֹּ֣אמֶר אֵלַ֗י אִ֣ישׁ אַל־יֵ֧דַע מְא֛וּמָה אֶת־הַדָּבָ֛ר אֲשֶׁר־אָנֹכִ֥י שֹׁלֵחֲךָ֖ וַאֲשֶׁ֣ר צִוִּיתִ֑ךָ וְאֶת־הַנְּעָרִ֣ים יוֹדַ֔עְתִּי אֶל־מְק֥וֹם פְּלֹנִ֖י אַלְמוֹנִֽי׃
(שמואל א כא ג)


----------



## Drink

תְּרָצְּח֢וּ is pu'al (passive of pi'el). Nothing special here.

Usually po'el is is used in place of the pi'el for for geminates and hollow verbs. Like עורר for example. You can _easily_ tell עורר is not a qal participle, because עורר is the past tense form, its future is יעורר, and its participle is מעורר, so it cannot be confused with the qal participle.


----------



## Ali Smith

That makes sense, but what about זֹ֤רְמוּ in

זֹ֤רְמוּ מַ֨יִם ׀ עָב֗וֹת ק֭וֹל נָֽתְנ֣וּ שְׁחָקִ֑ים
  אַף־חֲ֝צָצֶ֗יךָ יִתְהַלָּֽכוּ׃
(תהלים עז יח)

, which is neither geminate nor hollow?


----------



## Drink

What makes you think it's po'el and not pu'al or qal passive?


----------



## 𒍝𒊑𒈾 𒂵𒉿𒀉

Here is an example of po'el in both biblical and modern hebrew: לְרוֹקֵן (to empty).


----------



## Drink

Are you sure it's Biblical? I thought it was Mishnaic. Can you provide a verse that contains this word? I cannot find it anywhere in the Bible.


----------

